# Various Greyhound Vehicles For Sale



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 1, 2016)

Greyhound's selling vehicles again.

1998 MCI 102D3
• #1051, 1M8SDMRA5WP050703, Unknown miles, Detroit-Allison
• #1064, 1M8SDMRA3WP050716, 1,499,846 miles, Detroit-Allison
1998 MCI 102DL3
• #6709, 1M8PDMRA8WP050538, 0,438,065 miles, Detroit-Allison
1999 MCI 102DL3
• #6157, 1M8PDMRA3XP051713, 2,037,367 miles, Detroit-ZF
• #6312, 1M8PDMRA5XP051986, 2,205,082 miles, Detroit-ZF
• #6322, 1M8PDMRAXXP052115, 2,356,304 miles, Detroit-ZF
2002 MCI-Dina G4500
• #7037, 3BMXSMPA02S080083, 1,485,743 miles, Detroit-Allison
• #7042, 3BMXSMPAX2S080088, 1,981,997 miles, Detroit-Allison
• #7054, 3BMXSMPA72S080100, 1,676,633 miles, Detroit-Allison
• #7059, 3BMXSMPA62S080105, 1,852,302 miles, Detroit-Allison
• #7061, 3BMXSMPAX2S080107, 1,841,649 miles, Detroit-Allison
• #7062, 3BMXSMPA12S080108, 1,797,368 miles, Detroit-Allison
• #7063, 3BMXSMPA32S080109, 1,644,215 miles, Detroit-Allison
• #7065, 3BMXSMPA12S080111, 1,886,064 miles, Detroit-Allison
• #7067, 3BMXSMPA52S080113, 1,920,265 miles, Detroit-Allison
• #7068, 3BMXSMPA72S080114, 1,726,156 miles, Detroit-Allison
• #7070, 3BMXSMPA02S080116, 1,879,536 miles, Detroit-Allison
• #7076, 3BMXSMPA62S080122, 1,823,473 miles, Detroit-Allison
• #7077, 3BMXSMPA82S080123, 1,887,661 miles, Detroit-Allison
• #7078, 3BMXSMPAX2S080124, 1,895,316 miles, Detroit-Allison


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 1, 2016)

Welcome back SH! Where have you been?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 1, 2016)

Unfortunately, I can't be back for long. I may come back once in a while, but I won't be posting regularly. Please feel free to contact me via Personal Message or e-mail. I will respond as soon as I can.

Thank you.


----------



## railiner (Jul 2, 2016)

I hope this means that they are going to replace those with some new buses....not reduce the size of the fleet.... :unsure:


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 2, 2016)

Knowing Greyhound, they are probably going to reduce the size of the fleet.

Those 102DL3s have been withdrawn from use for a while as they were not remanufactured and have no wheelchair lifts. The 102D3s do have lifts but Greyhound doesn't want smaller buses anymore.


----------

